# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Милость Ангира Муни прабху

## Андрей76

Харе Кришна!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны!
Я слышал, что ЕМ Ангира Муни прабху стал инициирующим гуру ИСККОН. Так ли это? И если да, то есть ли его официальный сайт, какие условия получения пранамы мантры и инициации?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

11 июля 2014 года.
Ангира Муни прабху - 


> Удивительно! Маха-вараха прабху, секретарь Шрилы Джаяпатаки Махараджа, только что написал мне, что вчера Махарадж записал для меня послание, в котором говорится: "Я приказываю тебе принять роль дикша-гуру"...



И вот само письмо:

My dear siksha deciple and under shelter Angira Muni Das,

Please accept my blessings! All glories to Srila Prabhupada!

During my last visit to Russia I saw many devotees who were desiring you as their diksha guru. Since Srila Prabhupada has given me order to initiate 50,000 disciples,2/3 is been met and since your present diksha guru is not functioning at present although what ever its worth, he is also favorable of you accepting this responsibility as well as the other leaders in Russia to whom at least I have discussed with from my part. I would like to give you an order to accept this responsibility to be a diksha guru and carry out this service with responsibility and to full fill the instruction of his Divine grace A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami Srila Prabhupada's desire. I could say much about your preaching effort and how you have expanded bhakti vriksha and congregational development. It is not surprise to say that you have done a wonderful job. With all my blessings I would like to give this instruction to you. 

Your well wisher always,

Jayapataka Swami
Это - полный текст письма Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа.

Перевод:
Мой дорогой Шикша-ученик, принявший у меня прибежище, Ангира Муни дас.
Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупале!
Во время моего последнего приезда в Россию я видел много преданных, которые хотели принять тебя как своего дикша-гуру.
Т.к. Шрила Прабхупада дал мне указание дать посвящение 50.000 ученикам, это указание выполнено пока на 2/3, и т.к. твой дикша-гуру сейчас не дает посвящений - но я знаю, что он также положительно относится к тому, чтобы ты принял на себя эту ответственность, также как и другие лидеры в России, по крайней мере, те, с кем я об этом говорил - поэтому я хотел бы дать тебе приказ принять на себя ответственность стать дикша-гуру и исполнять это служение с ответственностью и так исполнить желание Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупады.
Я мог бы сказать намного больше о твоих проповеднических усилиях и о том, как ты распространил Бхакти-врикшу и проповедь в вайшнавских общинах. Не будет удивительным, если я скажу, что ты сделал замечательную работу.
Поэтому со всеми моими благословениями я хотел бы дать это наставление тебе.
Твой вечный благожелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами

______________________________________

И вот комментарии самого Ангиры Муни прабху :




> Разумеется, это не означает, что Джи-би-си завтра же утвердит эти полномочия... Пройдет еще какое-то время... Но внутренне меня это уполномочивает очень сильно.


______________

Вы можете обсудить с ним этот вопрос например в ВКонтакте или в скайпе
https://vk.com/angiramuni
скайп указан на его страничке

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Или вам стал известен факт утверждения Джи-би-си ?

----------


## Андрей76

Харе Кришна!
Огромное спасибо за такой исчерпывающий ответ. Будем ждать решения Джи-би-си.

----------

